# Clarifier and Verifier peep sight?



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

What is the difference between a clarifier and verifier peep sight? I see in the IBO rules they are legal for certain classes. I've shot informal indoor and outdoor leagues and bowhunted with standard peeps for years.

I poked around the Super Peep website and did not find a good definition. Do most HC, HF or SHC shooters use one or the other? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

clarifier will clear up the target and verifier will clear up the pins.  Most people shooting pins without a lens will use a verifier to see the individual pins better and those using scopes will use a clarifier to clear up the sight picture of the target.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What Vero said. The clarifiers are for scopes and verifier's are for those of us that cant see the pin clearly anymore. A verifier doesnt work on a scope.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

I really like my verifier!!!! aging eyes and can see .010 pins just fine!!!


----------

